# A Requiem for Friendship by Anthony Esolen



## ChristianTrader (Jan 28, 2011)

*Why Boys Will Not Be Boys & Other Consequences of the Sexual Revolution*

_Sam Gamgee has been fool enough to follow his beloved master Frodo into Mordor, the realm of death. To rescue Frodo from the orcs who have taken him captive and who will slay him as soon as he ceases to be of use in finding the Ring, Sam has fought the monstrous spider Shelob, has eluded the pursuit of the orcs, and has dispatched a few of them to their merited deaths.

Finally he finds Frodo in the upper room of a small filthy cell, naked, half-conscious, lying in a heap in a corner. “Frodo! Mr. Frodo, my dear!” he cries. “It’s Sam, I’ve come!” With a bluff tenderness he clasps him to his breast, assuring him that it is really he, Sam, in the flesh.

Still groggy, Frodo can hardly believe it, but he clutches at his friend. It seems to him all the tissue of a dream—that an orc with a whip has turned into Sam—and it is all mixed up with the sound of singing that he thought he heard and tried to answer. “That was me singing,” says Sam, shaking his head and saying that he had all but given up hope of ever finding his friend again. He cradles Frodo’s head, as one would comfort a troubled child.

At that a snigger rises from the audience in the theater. “What, are they gay?”_

...

Touchstone Archives: A Requiem for Friendship


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 28, 2011)

That is something I've grieved for a long time.

Grapes and Figs: Losing Friendship


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------

